
Ask HN: Cat has lymphoma - perpetualcrayon
Recently learned a friend&#x27;s cat has lymphoma.  The prognosis is (from what I understand) that current technology is not sophisticated enough to fight this for real.  More or less they give the poor thing maybe 6-8 months to live if she&#x27;s lucky (second opinion was 4-6 months).  This will all happen while most likely creating a relatively uncomfortable existence for the remainder of the cat&#x27;s life with chemotherapy treatments.  Currently they&#x27;re on a CHOP protocol VARIATION, which is apparently similar in effectiveness to CHOP, but with (a) far less side-effects, and (b) far less expensive.<p>Any thoughts?  Recommendations?  Anecdata?  Cutting edge research?  Things she can try (based in science) from comfort of home?
======
Khelavaster
Test as many immunomodulatory hormones, glandular extracts, and bioactive
plants as you can figure out. It might help humans you know someday.

------
seattle_spring
How old is the cat?

~~~
perpetualcrayon
Sorry for late response. Got answer. Almost 12.

------
morkfromork
Get some DNA and clone it someday.

